# Lean Bars



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Anything that keeps me from falling and getting hurt is a good thing.
Anything that keeps me from storing the boat in the garage is a bad thing.
Decisions, decisions... ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> Anything that keeps me from falling and getting hurt is a good thing.
> Anything that keeps me from storing the boat in the garage is a bad thing.
> Decisions, decisions... ;D


I have seen some removable ones...


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I have been on boats with a number of people who have fallen. Fortunately all have fallen backward into the water with no actual injuries except to cell phones, wallets, and pride. I'm pretty agile, since I stand on the seat of a canoe to pole, but if I had a skiff, I'd get a bar. Related to falling, I don't think it's "if" but "when".


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya it definitely happens I'd be lying if i said no one ever fell out of my Gladesmen


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There are some nice designs for removable leaning rails.

http://www.fishmaster.com/

Interesting calendar also.... 


http://www.birdsallmarine.com/casting-platform-leaner-p-397.html?osCsid=e142d5c9a7cea6abd6b4ab061a602fa6

http://www.newwaterboatworks.com/page9/files/BIGcflynet-2.jpg.jpg


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Casting platform or play pen? I guess it's safe for even the roughest flats or the rowdiest fishing partners!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I just had an idea! [smiley=headbang2.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I just had an idea! [smiley=headbang2.gif]




Be Afraid! Be Very Afraid!


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

There are some padded cages for tarpon fishing used in rough conditions.  I don't like them but you must be careful on a casting or poling platform as most of us have fell or will fall in the future.  Even guides I know have fell off the platform and they are up there every day!  This is a "sissy bar" these have been used on poling platforms also, best thing they are easily removable.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

It's been years since I came off of the poling platform the hard way.... I usually try to jump clear if it has to happen since falling on the motor or prop when it's tilted up just wouldn't be much fun...

That said, I came within a whisker of going over yesterday about 20 miles from Flamingo... I had three aboard and we were poling a shallow shoreline with downed trees. A large grouper (probably a jewfish, I know "goliath grouper" for the politically correct...) of nearly 20 lbs) scooted away from us and boogied up under a downed tree. One of my anglers moved to the gunnels quickly at just the moment I was leaning toward the shoreline... I did a brief high wire act on tip toes before regaining my balance. Thought for sure I was going in and it would have been a long, very, very cold ride home since that coldfront was coming...

When I finally get a micro it will have the shortest half tower that I can manage... Even a solid guide skiff platform can be tough to stay on day in and day out...


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Have one that is both removeable and has different heights (for the poling platform), one for me (6' and 290lbs) and one for my fishing buddy (6'6" and 240lbs) and you can change the height by simply turning the thing around so it hits us both about waist high. I'll try and take some pics as soon as my daughter brings my camera back. Fits in the front compartment of the Tailfisher our in the back of the truck.

Had to be removeable as we flyfish 90% of the time and we are not always fishing the flats, this lets the angler in the back of the boat cast without it getting in the way. The other big plus is having a hand hold to aid getting up on and down from the platform. 

The Tailfisher platform is in front of the motor, which makes for a long jump to get past the prop/skeg if you go off the stern, don't ask!!! In a perfect world all of us would be 25 years old, 5'10" and weigh 170lbs with the balance skills of a wild monkey, but we ain't now, are we!!! Much rather be safe and fishing the next day than recovering from a fall. 

Always had a deep fear of having to exit the boat into shallow water with deep (suck) mud/muck, or whatever y'all call it. Can't imagine the damage sticking a leg deep into the muck and then twisting a knee of breaking a bone, damn the cell phones and wallets, I'll take the stupid names the younger guys call my bar and think about em on those high tailing tides when I'm fishing and they're still working Monday thru Friday! ;D

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to have one built for the front of my casting platform. Im thinking about getting a little box on the front side of the pad to hold extra leader and lures. It will also have a cup holder welded on. A lean bar on the frontside of the platform will not be as comfortable but it should serve the same purpose right?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not going to say any names, but I have heard some ruckus while on the front deck to look back and see someone hanging onto the gunwale for dear life off the poling platform....lol


----------

